# Boxen kaputt?



## tommy07 (7. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe heute mein Notebook transportiert und seitdem hat es keinen Sound mehr. Die Lautstärke ist voll aufgedreht und beim Hardwaremanager erscheinen keine Fragezeichen. Ich habe alle Player ausprobiert, die ich habe, jedoch gibt der Computer keinen Mucks von sich.

Sind die Boxen zwangsläufig kaputt oder kann es noch irgendwo anders dran liegen?


tommy


----------



## chmee (7. Januar 2007)

Bei Notebooks gibt es noch auf der Tastatur eine Kombination [FN]+[Irgendwas] um
den Ton zu muten. Kann vielleicht gedrückt worden sein ?

mfg chmee


----------

